
Zoltan: Parallel Partitioning, Load Balancing and Data-Management Services - espeed
http://www.cs.sandia.gov/zoltan/
======
otoburb
It took a few clicks but the Zoltan user guide explains the project's raison
d'être:

 _The Zoltan Library contains a number of tools that simplify the development
and improve the performance of parallel, unstructured and adaptive
applications [for application developers]._ [1]

[1]
[http://www.cs.sandia.gov/zoltan/ug_html/ug_intro.html#Motiva...](http://www.cs.sandia.gov/zoltan/ug_html/ug_intro.html#Motivation)

